# JEE6 projekt setup



## JanHH (15. Dez 2012)

Tach, sehr simple Frage aber wie ich finde immer so mit das schwierigste am Anfang..

ich möchte einfach "nur" ein JEE6-Projekt mit den üblichen Dinge an Bord (JSF, CDI, JPA..), welches mit maven erstellt und in ein jboss-Verzeichnis deployed werden soll. Also sozusagen das Basis-Projekt-Setup.

Google findet 1000 Tutorials, aber keins ist wirklich simpel und vor allem funktioniert auch bisher keins.

Das kann doch nicht so schwierig sein!? !? !?

Soweit ich weiss, brauche ich "nur" ein leeres Verzeichnis, die passende pom.xml, und maven macht den Rest. Oder?

Scheitere gerade vor allem an der Frage, wo der Pfad zum JBoss eingetragen wird.. naja und eigentlich auch an allem anderen.

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Sym (15. Dez 2012)

Nutze ein Maven-Archetype, um Dir ein Projekt zu erstellen: In Relation To... Get running on CDI & JSF 2 in a jiffy using Maven archetypes


----------



## JanHH (15. Dez 2012)

Hm ja. Doch ganz simpel anscheinend, danke.


----------

